# Muskies



## sciotocomuskie hunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Can anyone give me any info on muskies in the LIttel Sandy river,Tyragts cr.,Kinniconnick cr. ? How deep are they where they empy into the Ohio can you get up them very far with a fiber glass boat or use a flat bottom jon boat.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

all three river are good fo musky my brother held ky state record for several years he caught his in kenniconik it was 63 1/2 in. i fish all three rivers ever chance i get.i do best in deeper holes in later summer from ohio river to the head of rivers.do best on inline spinners or jointed baits in bright colors grim reapers do good too.at the mouth of the creeks sandy and kenni. are better than tygert but tygert produces alot of big muskie every year seen a 50 incher caught last week in tygert.i caught a 48 in feb. in the upper part of river next to carter caves on a black and orange inline grimreaper.my son got a 46 in sandy last week on a #5 mepps.all three rivers produce.just dont be afraid to ask farmers for permission to get access to rivers alot will let you if you just ask. gotto love fish with teeth


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

doesnt like a 14 year old girl hold the record for a ky muskie now?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fishercreekrick said:


> all three river are good fo musky my brother held ky state record for several years he caught his in kenniconik it was 63 1/2 in. i fish all three rivers ever chance i get.i do best in deeper holes in later summer from ohio river to the head of rivers.do best on inline spinners or jointed baits in bright colors grim reapers do good too.at the mouth of the creeks sandy and kenni. are better than tygert but tygert produces alot of big muskie every year seen a 50 incher caught last week in tygert.i caught a 48 in feb. in the upper part of river next to carter caves on a black and orange inline grimreaper.my son got a 46 in sandy last week on a #5 mepps.all three rivers produce.just dont be afraid to ask farmers for permission to get access to rivers alot will let you if you just ask. gotto love fish with teeth


It may have been a typo, but your brother did not catch a 63.5" muskie in Kentucky. The current state record musky was 54" long with a 26.5" girth and weighed 47 lbs. I'm not sure if the world record is even that long and due to the litany of controversy around the world record musky I wont even speculate at what the actual WR musky is. I just know the Kentucky state record musky was NEVER a 63.5" fish.


----------



## sciotocomuskie hunter (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the input, been wanting to do some muskie fishing somewhere other than cave run Ill have to give them a try maybe Ill see you some of you all down there thanks again for the input.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

ky state record fish go by weight not lenth his fish weighed 41#.my cousin broke my brothers record his was 43#.my brothers pitcher is here if you ever want to see it let me know.he lost the mount 3 years before he died in a house fire but we still have pitchers.he caught it in 1973 ask crash mullins next time at caverun it still the longest musky ever recorded in ky.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

fishercreekrick said:


> ky state record fish go by weight not lenth his fish weighed 41#.my cousin broke my brothers record his was 43#.my brothers pitcher is here if you ever want to see it let me know.he lost the mount 3 years before he died in a house fire but we still have pitchers.he caught it in 1973 ask crash mullins next time at caverun it still the longest musky ever recorded in ky.


OK...let's see it


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

Would love to see a pic of a 60" Musky, let alone a 63" Musky. We see a few 54" fish up here each month. Those 54" fish are pushing 40#. Can't say I have ever seen a 55" LSC Musky pic, and hundreds of Muskies are boated each day on the lake.


----------



## little guy (Apr 11, 2009)

sorry double post


----------

